# Vibee?



## carxman17 (Aug 23, 2007)

ok guys I read about all you guys using vibees to catch eyes & carppie. I am from down here in southern ohio and until I got on this sight I never heard of them. I have looked at bps but cant seem to find them. could someone please post a pic. so I can see what they look like???? thank you!!!!!!


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

here's some info.
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=76574&highlight=Vibee


----------



## Grumpy (Apr 5, 2004)

BPS has a lure they call the XPS Lazer Blade. It's close enough to the vibe to call it the same thing.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

wat about reef runners cicada is it good too?


----------



## Grumpy (Apr 5, 2004)

In my opinion, the Cicada would be just as good. The Cicada comes in more weights than the BPS Lazer Blade. The key with any of these baits is to insure that you are working them in the "fish zone".


----------



## Bob4246 (Dec 30, 2004)

Vib'e website: www.rodbenderstackle.com


----------



## Spaniel235 (Jun 19, 2005)

Dave's Baits has "Lil' Nitro Blade baits on sale. They work pretty good too!


----------



## Jammer (Feb 10, 2006)

I asked the same thing in Tackle Talk, and got the same great response. You all are eager to help anyone that has a question. Thanks :F


----------



## Buckeye Mike (Jan 4, 2007)

Try Jannsnetcraft.com, they have them. The Vibe is just a blade bait that looks like a Sonar, they work to, havent tried the BPS Blade Bait.


----------



## BlueBoat98 (Nov 5, 2004)

Gander Mountain always has a bunch of them and I believe I've seen them at Dick's also. The bait stores at Indian Lake are usually full of them although they sell so many that they are sometimes out of specific sizes/colors.

See you out there.

MC


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

hey ya ever use em on cj blueboat?


----------



## BlueBoat98 (Nov 5, 2004)

I've tried them a few times in the fall. I've never caught a Walleye on one on C.J. but they are Hell on White Bass.

MC


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

what colors/sizes work best? i've been hearing alot of you guys talk about them, literally catching everything on them. i've been wanting to give them a shot.


----------



## NITRO-RIDER (Jan 26, 2007)

I've Been Trying Them Off And On This Year. Just This Past Weekend I Was On Sciotawe Caught Around 4o Smallies, And About 30 Crappie, I Kept Trying The Vibee Throughout The Day, Nothing On It. I Still Have Yet To Catch The 1st Fish On It. Crappie Came On Leadhead And Twister, Smallies Came On Topwater And Soft Plastics.


----------



## Danshady (Dec 14, 2006)

i havent done well witha vibee or cicada in the scioto and ahd some success with them at oshay... but i have done alot better with them in the bigger reservoirs alum and hoover...i nailed alot of crappie at alum with a vibee. btw..nitro congrats on that huge crappie i heard you got..any pics?????


----------



## Columbusslim31 (Sep 1, 2007)

I used a vibee two weeks ago and I caught probably the smallest sunfish I've ever caught. I used a 1/8 oz blue/chrome vibee. Was the only thing I caught on it. I can't say I totally vouch for the vibee but, I used three other lures that day and the vibee was the only thing that produced. 

I recently discovered Old Dutchman carries vibee's. They don't carry 3/16th oz though. However, they do sell 1/8th and I didn't see 1/8th at Gander or R&R.


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

I find that I have better luck on them when the water cools down in lakes like Salt Fork. After the lake turns over it can be awsome on the larger white bass and saugeyes.I have caught well over 100 whites on it in a days fishing. The saugeyes love them after the turnover also.


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

Columbusslim31 said:


> I didn't see 1/8th at Gander or R&R.


 Gander-Hilliard had a good selection of 1/8 & 3/16 last week before I reduced their inventory...lol 

When casting a vibe-e into shallow water you'll want to go as small as conditions will allow. Even the 1/8 is very snaggy if you're not careful. Trust me, I know .


----------



## Columbusslim31 (Sep 1, 2007)

Net said:


> Even the 1/8 is very snaggy if you're not careful. Trust me, I know .


I know too. Not too long after I caught the sunfish, I lost the vibee.  Probably the fourth one I've lost since I started using them.


----------



## seethe303 (Dec 12, 2006)

I have managed to snag the 1 Vibee I have (thanks Marshall) no less than 5 times and I have managed to get it back every single time. maybe we were meant to be? lol


----------



## kmb411 (Feb 24, 2005)

When you first start using a vibee, it is a different feeling. The best way to start using them is to get near deep water structure and jig - just let the bait fall to the bottom, give it half a crank and yo yo it up and down. Exeriment with the distance of the yo yo, from 6" to 3'. Most bites are on the don fall.
Alot of us hve tried the different blade baits, I evan bought a dozen on Ebay. There is something a little different about the Vibee brand that makes it more productive. Personally, I would not buy any blade bait other than Vibees, in weights from 1/4 to 3/8.

Once you have convidence with the Vibee, than you can experiment with casting. Remember though, the bite comes on the fall.

Good Luck.


----------



## Danshady (Dec 14, 2006)

Remember though, the bite comes on the fall.

Good Luck.[/QUOTE]

i have had alot of luck searching open water with them..casting long distances and just reeling them..then if crappie are found..sit on top of them and jig


----------



## carxman17 (Aug 23, 2007)

Thank you all for all the great response. I am always amazed at how great the response is to a question. love this sight. thanks again.....


----------



## BlueBoat98 (Nov 5, 2004)

Something else that hasn't been mentioned here is the very distinctive vibration (imagine that) that is felt when vertically jigging the Vibe correctly. If you are not getting the vibration either a hook has snagged the line or you have picked up a leaf (or Zebra Mussel on Erie.) If you keep pulling when it's not vibrating you might as well be jigging a rock.

MC


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

Every once in awhile they'll hit it on the lift and you better be hanging on:B 
Sometimes when fishing a Vib"E" I get dozy when I don't get a hit for awhile, then suddenly out of nowhere BANG...Fish ON!! I love it when that happens 

By the way just some historical info, the "E" stands for the last name of the man who perfected the bait Bill Edworthy. I bet Bill is happily fishing his lures in the Big Pond in the sky..thanks for a great lure!!!


----------



## carxman17 (Aug 23, 2007)

well I went to dicks today to look for some vibees. I found two different ones. The first was made by Rod Benders. Only in chrome only in 1/4 ounce or 1/2 ounce. the other was silver something. Again only 1/4 & 1/2 these only in gold. I did buy one of each to try out. I was having fishing withdraw with the weather so bad I went to the local county park lake were they stock trout. decided tom try the vibees out on trout. Man do they cast a mile. Had a couple of trout smack at it but no takers. I think smaller ones would have worked. ended catching three nice ones on white roostertail. Oh well got my fishing fix in anyway. again thanks for all the feedback...


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

carxman17 said:


> well I went to dicks today to look for some vibees. I found two different ones.


FYI for the folks here in columbus. Dick's @ polaris pkwy does not carry ANY blade baits. Maybe they will during ice season.


----------

